# Any recommendations for Thanksgiving Meal in Maui?  (m)



## ciscogizmo1 (Oct 27, 2010)

I did a search but nothing came up for me.   I booked at Ruth's Chris Steakhouse but I was looking for other ideas.   We've eaten at the Westin Hotel Buffet but I was looking for something new.  Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 27, 2010)

Are you looking for a traditional Thanksgiving dinner or just someplace nice?  And I assume you're in Kaanapali.  Do you want something close?

Here are some ideas:

http://www.hawaiiforvisitors.com/maui/events/thanksgiving.htm


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Oct 27, 2010)

Luanne said:


> Are you looking for a traditional Thanksgiving dinner or just someplace nice?  And I assume you're in Kaanapali.  Do you want something close?
> 
> Here are some ideas:
> 
> http://www.hawaiiforvisitors.com/maui/events/thanksgiving.htm



Thanks, I saw those when I did my search.  I was looking more for people's reviews.   

Yes, I'd like something in the Ka'anapali area.   I'm game for either buffet or something nice.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 27, 2010)

I love Ruths' Chris, but I've never gone there when we've gone to Hawaii.  It's someplace we can go at home, although we don't go often.

Most of the places we eat in the Kaanapali area are "nice" but not really special.  Places like Leilani's or Kimos, in Lahaina.

What about the Plantation House in Kapalua?  I know it's been there forever, in fact I went there in 1968 when there was no Kapalua Resort area and the restuarant was out in the middle of the pineapple fields.


----------



## willowglener (Oct 27, 2010)

I wonder if Roy's has any special thanksgiving menu. It's one of favorite restaurants.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 27, 2010)

If I were on West Maui for Thanksgiving I'd head here assuming they are are open.  Matter of fact, I'd head to one of Bev Gannon's two Maui restaurants no matter where I was on Maui.

HALIIMAILE GENERAL STORE  572-2666      Haliimaile
      Creative preparations of delicious seafoods and meats.  In upcountry area, a one-hour drive from Kaanapali or 45 minutes from Wailea, but worth the trip.  Open for both lunch and dinner on weekdays, but weekends are dinner only.  More details including menu and photos at this link:
Haliimaile General Store

Bev Gannon also has a restaurant in the south Kihei area called A Pacific View Restaurant which is in an open air setting with commanding, panoramic ocean views spanning offshore islands of Kaho`oholawe and Molokini, and Haleakala mountain views. Serving Modern Regional Cuisine.

Bev Gannon has secured herself as one of the consistently rated Top Chefs in Maui and her cookbook is a top seller among Hawaiian Regional Cuisine. 

Moderately expensive and a bargain for what you get:  worth it.  Unlike most gourmet restaurants big guys won't go away hungry.  Generous portions of amazingly good food. 


Sterling


----------



## nspils (Oct 28, 2010)

Have you checked out any of the hotels in the area? Seems like a natural, to me, that at least one of them would be hosting a "traditional Thanksgiving dinner" in one of the ball rooms.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Oct 28, 2010)

nspils said:


> Have you checked out any of the hotels in the area? Seems like a natural, to me, that at least one of them would be hosting a "traditional Thanksgiving dinner" in one of the ball rooms.


Yes, the area hotels have them.  I know, the Westin Hotel, Sheraton & Ritz Carlton, etc...  When I stayed at the Westin Kanapali Ocean Villas Resort last time a few years ago even the timeshare restaurant had a Thanksgiving meal.    I was looking for something new.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Oct 28, 2010)

Kauai Kid said:


> If I were on West Maui for Thanksgiving I'd head here assuming they are are open.  Matter of fact, I'd head to one of Bev Gannon's two Maui restaurants no matter where I was on Maui.
> 
> HALIIMAILE GENERAL STORE  572-2666      Haliimaile
> Creative preparations of delicious seafoods and meats.  In upcountry area, a one-hour drive from Kaanapali or 45 minutes from Wailea, but worth the trip.  Open for both lunch and dinner on weekdays, but weekends are dinner only.  More details including menu and photos at this link:
> ...


  Thanks... I'm gonna check out that.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Oct 28, 2010)

willowglener said:


> I wonder if Roy's has any special thanksgiving menu. It's one of favorite restaurants.


  I love Roy's too.   I'll see.  I'm sure they are.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Oct 28, 2010)

Luanne said:


> I love Ruths' Chris, but I've never gone there when we've gone to Hawaii.  It's someplace we can go at home, although we don't go often.
> 
> Most of the places we eat in the Kaanapali area are "nice" but not really special.  Places like Leilani's or Kimos, in Lahaina.
> 
> What about the Plantation House in Kapalua?  I know it's been there forever, in fact I went there in 1968 when there was no Kapalua Resort area and the restuarant was out in the middle of the pineapple fields.


  We have a Ruths' too here but we only go on vacation.  I have some gift cards and thought it might be a good idea to use them up.   The mainland restaurants are definitely serving Thanksgiving meals but I can't tell if Maui is.

I'll look at the Plantation House.  We've eaten breakfast there and that place does look pretty.


----------



## OKPACIFIC (Oct 28, 2010)

Luanne said:


> Are you looking for a traditional Thanksgiving dinner or just someplace nice?  And I assume you're in Kaanapali.  Do you want something close?
> 
> Here are some ideas:
> 
> http://www.hawaiiforvisitors.com/maui/events/thanksgiving.htm



Great information, thanks for sharing this.  We will also be in Maui on Thanksgiving 2010


----------



## fvtate (Oct 28, 2010)

*Old Lahaina luau*



OKPACIFIC said:


> Great information, thanks for sharing this.  We will also be in Maui on Thanksgiving 2010



We'll be in Ka'anapali over Thanksgiving as well.  We've had wonderful meals at Roy's, but this year we're doing the Old Lahaina Luau for Thanksgiving dinner.  Let someone else do the cooking and (non-football) entertainment!


----------



## OKPACIFIC (Oct 28, 2010)

fvtate said:


> We'll be in Ka'anapali over Thanksgiving as well.  We've had wonderful meals at Roy's, but this year we're doing the Old Lahaina Luau for Thanksgiving dinner.  Let someone else do the cooking and (non-football) entertainment!



We will be staying at North, hope to see you during our stay!


----------



## jules54 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Thanksgiving Maui*

We are also going to be on Maui for Thanksgiving. Gardens at West Maui.:whoopie:


----------



## Jan Handlers (Nov 2, 2010)

Will be at the Marriott for Thanksgiving.  We were there in March and really enjoyed Merriman's in Kapalua.  Great food and a fantastic view. We will be there again for Thanksgiving. The Plantation House also has a great view.  We have only been there for brunch so I don't know about their dinner menu.  Roys has great food and usually does a special Thanksgiving menu, but there is no view.  We usually like their regular menu better than their "special menu".  Mama's Fish House is also great, but we prefer not to travel that far on Thanksgiving Day.


----------



## OKPACIFIC (Nov 3, 2010)

Jan Handlers said:


> Will be at the Marriott for Thanksgiving.  We were there in March and really enjoyed Merriman's in Kapalua.  Great food and a fantastic view. We will be there again for Thanksgiving. The Plantation House also has a great view.  We have only been there for brunch so I don't know about their dinner menu.  Roys has great food and usually does a special Thanksgiving menu, but there is no view.  We usually like their regular menu better than their "special menu".  Mama's Fish House is also great, but we prefer not to travel that far on Thanksgiving Day.



Jan, we were also there in March, probably passed each other on Front street   We have eaten at Merriman's in Kapalua, it was good, but expensive. We prefer to go there for drinks at sunset on the lower deck.  The Plantation House is fabulous for dinner, eat there every time we visit the island.  Mama's Fish House has a fabulous atmosphere and beautiful view, but the food is just okay (in my opinion) not worth the $$$ when there are so many other options.  Still working on what we are going to do for Thanksgiving day.  hmmmmm


----------



## MarintoMaui (Nov 4, 2010)

*Thanksgiving dinner in Maui*

We've been going to Maui for Thanksgiving week for years. Our tradition is to go to Roy's for Thanksgiving dinner. We don't mind not having a view because the food and service is always so good. They always offer their version of a traditional t-giving meal, but I usually opt for one of their excellent fish preparations.


----------

